# 2013 mylink screen issue



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

azzeh147, welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on your car. Hopefully someone will answer with instructions on how to control the brightness and contrast for you.


----------



## azzeh147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks!
That would be nice!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at pages 65-66 of your mylink manual. It gives information on how to control the screen brightness.


----------



## azzeh147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah I check it out. Its for maps and nav which isnt avalible on the eco. Man it sucks they dont let you control this kind of stuff :/


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I know in my wife's 2012 civic, her touch screen will look washed out in the day time if she has her headlights on. Maybe cutting off the Cruze's daytime running lights (if possible) or your headlights (if using them in the day time) will help with your problem?


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

azzeh147 said:


> Hey guys,I bought a cruze eco 2013 today but the my link screen in it had me thinking.When the car is in day light the screen is super bright. In a bad way and colors are washed. At night Im able to adjust the brightness and its much more tolerable. I wanted to know if anyone else has the same issue. I hate having to take it in and have issues over this just to find out thats how this panel was meant to be. I wish I could manually adjust it but no such luck. Thanks.Sam.


Hello Sam...I have a 2013 Eco and I find the screen in daytime to be OK as long as the sun isn't hitting it...then it can be washed out in appearance. But in most of my driving (I have some miles now), the screen is just fine. I wonder if there is an adjustment that the dealer can make? I have checked the manual and fiddled with what I think are all the configuration options and can't find any way to adjust the daytime brightness/contrast. A suggestion might be to contact GM through the MyLink website and ask. www.myconnectedradio.com/web/chevrolet/home

Alternatively, I'm hoping for some "hacks" on the software so we can do fun things to our MyLink systems.

Please keep us posted! Thanks.

Added a picture of my car's MyLink in fairly bright sunlight for reference. You could also check other MyLink systems at the dealers.


----------



## azzeh147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow thanks! Yeah your screen is way sharper than mine. I guess Ill take it in soon and see what they say.


----------



## azzeh147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ill try and post a picture by today or tomorrow.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking forward to an update on how the dealership visit goes, azzeh147. I checked the resources I have here and did not see any information on how to adjust the brightness or contrast on the MyLink screen. I see that somebody has already referred you to the MyLink page and if you were to call the number listed there, it will put you in touch with a Customer Assistance Team specifically trained for the MyLink system. That number from the page is 1–855–478–7767 (Hours: Monday – Friday: 8:00 AM – 10:00 PM ET Saturday: 8:00 AM – 4:00 PM ET). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

